# Female Bettas in 2.5 gallon tank



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I'd like advice on whether it would be wise to get two (only two) female Betta fish and put them in my 2.5 gallon tank, which has a Whisper filter. Is it risky just getting two females from a store or breeder and putting them together? Is 2.5 gal big enough for two femmes? Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Putting 2 females in a 2.5 gallon tank is not a good idea. The tank is too small and one will become dominant over the other and beat up on it. You can put 4 or more females in a 10 gallon tank or larger but you need lots of hiding places. Sometimes sororities work and sometimes they don't.


----------



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks dramaqueen, I will see if I find one female Betta I like and go with just the one. Do you or anyone else here on this great board have any recommendations or suggestions as to some kind of tank mate? The tank would be in the safe zone temp of 70 to 80 degrees. I have the filter and don't use the light that came with the top cover.

Please also include non-fish critters, like a snail or something. Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In a 2.5 gallon tank, there wouldn't be any room for anything other than the betta. I've also heard that bettas and snails have different water requirements and don't do well together.


----------



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, thank you.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I got a tiny snail that accidentally came with a plant that we got for our frogs, and i put him (thunder) in with the betta, and he lasted a few months or so, but then get got stuck in the filter (i have no idea why,) and he died. So i think that they are fine with bettas. Well at least the one that i had.


----------



## MrHurricane (May 21, 2009)

wat about putting a divider for the two females?ive got a 10L that my male was in.ive just put him in a 30 L cause the onlly heater i could find was ait too big...(ey this boy costing lots of money lol but all worth it.) and im looking at putting two females in the 10L with a divider....

Would that maybe work?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Two females in a divided tank would be fine. Just make sure the divider is secure and that no one can get over, under or through it.


----------



## MrHurricane (May 21, 2009)

ok how bout this...lol i saw a few females today at the petshop and they all the size of guppies!!soo cute hehe anyway how would they act if i put 2 in a 12L tank?they all living together now anyway at the petshop?i think ill go the safe route and put a divider in the tank..ill try out some pics up when i get them sorted.thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know how big 12 litres is but if the females were living together at the store, you could try it but make sure you have plenty of hiding places for them and have the divider or other containers ready in case you have to separate them.


----------



## MrHurricane (May 21, 2009)

thnks hehe lol ill try it out,ill let you know how things plan out

12L is about 3.17 gallons


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Ummm I dont think that will work in a 3 gallon!!!
Exp. if you have 2...One will control the other....So I would go with 1 female with maybe a couple algea eaters..


----------



## MrHurricane (May 21, 2009)

ah ok..hehe lol im thinking of trying diff combinations.Thanks hehe ill go with the divider setup.the females are really cheap over here..same price we'd pay for a 2l bottle of coke lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha. I hope it works!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend it in a 3 gallon tank. Its just too small a space for them.


----------

